# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuẩn 4 tháng 06/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Tin tình báo của Didau hiện đang ở Đà Lạt báo về là thời tiết ở Đà Lạt lúc này khá đẹp, mát mẻ, đi chơi với người yêu là số 1  :Big Grin: . Khuyến mãi hấp dẫn của khách sạn Đà Lạt và chương trình tour đến Đà Lạt trong cập nhật này hy vọng sẽ giúp ích cho các bạn  :Smile: . Ngoài ra điểm đến tuần này Alehap muốn giới thiệu đến các bạn là thành phố Copenhagen (Đan Mạch) - một thiên đường của kiến trúc. Chọn một điểm đến và lên đường thôi! ^^

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*Champa Resort & Spa, Phan Thiết - “Package Đón hè 3 ngày 2 đêm”*

Giá: 2.900.000 VND/ Package (với 2 người lớn + 2 trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi)

* Bao gồm:

02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe Garden View và 02 bữa ăn sáng03 bữa ăn chính và tặng 2 ly nước ép (hoặc 2 chai nước suối/ 2 scoop kem Ballani)Xe đưa đón từ Phan Thiết - Champa Resort - Phan Thiết theo lịch trìnhThuế và phí phục vụ

* Điều kiện:

Book 2 đêm liên tiếp, không kết hợp các khuyến mãi khácPhụ thu vào cuối tuần (thứ 6, thứ 7), phụ thu ngày lễ 1/9 - 2/9/2012Chương trình được áp dụng từ 15/06/2012 đến 31/10/2012.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Vietsovpetro Dalat Hotel, Đà Lạt - “Trọn gói Honey Moon”*

Giá: 2.960.000 VND/ 2 khách

* Bao gồm:

02 đêm ở phòng Deluxe có bao gồm ăn sángLẵng hoa hồng, một chai rượu vang đỏ Dalat, một giỏ trái cây, trang trí hoa trên giườngThức uống khai vị Cocktail tại Lobby Bar01 bữa ăn tối thực đơn Á, dưới ánh nến tại nhà hàng Mimosa02 vé massage & saunaSử dụng phòng tập thể dục, sân tennis (ban ngày)Thuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình được áp dụng đến hết ngày 30/12/2012 (dành cho khách đặt trực tiếp, và không áp dụng cho những ngày lễ, tết)

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Gold Hotel, Huế - “Summer Breeze At Hue”*

Chia sẻ phòng đôi: 949,000 VND net/ 1 ngườiPhòng đơn: 1.699.000 VND net/ 1 người.

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm nghỉ tại Deluxe City View và buffet hàng ngàyĐưa và đón sân bay Phú Bài01 bữa ăn tối trị giá 199.000 VNDSử dụng bể bơi ngoài trời, trung tâm thể dục, wifi

Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 30/09/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Lifestyle Resort, Đà Nẵng - “Diệu kỳ biển Đà Nẵng”*

Trọn gói phòng đôi: 9.555.000 VNDTrọn gói phòng đơn: 9.030.000 VND

* Bao gồm:
03 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Superior và điểm tâm hằng ngày tại nhà hàng Senses01 bữa ăn tối tại nhà hàng và quầy bar biểnGiảm giá 20% trò chơi trên biển và dịch vụ giặt ủi (ngoại trừ giặt khô)Đưa và đón tại sân bayXe đưa và đón khách tham quan phố cổ Hội An theo lịch trìnhThuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình được áp dụng đến hết ngày 15/10/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Thành phố Copenhagen, Đan Mạch*

Copenhaghen được xem như một thiên đường của kiến trúc. Thủ đô của xứ sở nàng tiên cá thu hút hàng triệu du khách mỗi năm nhờ nền văn hóa - lịch sử lâu đời vẫn còn được giữ nguyên vẹn. Đây còn là thành phố không có nhà chọc trời và thân thiện môi trường vào bậc nhất hành tinh. Các kiến trúc cổ ở Copenhagen không bị chiến tranh tàn phá, lại được bảo tồn cẩn thận nên thủ đô Đan Mạch ngày nay vẫn giữ được nét uy nghiêm, trầm mặc của một thành phố đã 900 năm tuổi. Đến với Copenhagen, bạn còn cảm nhận được ngay sự cổ kính trong từng góc phố. Đa phần các con phố ở thành phố này đều là phố cổ với mặt đường lát đá trơn theo lối cổ và những bức tường mang dấu ấn xa xưa trong màu gạch. Một điểm đến tuyệt vời, cùng đến và khám phá thôi!  :Smile: 


*Bella Sky Comwell*

Giá: 100$

Địa chỉ: Center Boulevard 5, Copenhagen 2300, Đan Mạch.

Khách sạn mát mẻ, mọi thứ được trang trí đơn giản với màu sắc ánh sáng chủ yếu là trắng. Nội thất và kiến trúc khá hiện đại, nhân viên rất nhiệt tình và thân thiện.


*Absalon Annex*

Giá khoảng 80$

Địa chỉ: Helgolandsgade 15, Copenhagen 1653, Đan Mạch

Tất cả các phòng khách sạn điều được trang bị các tiện nghi đầy đủ thỏa mãn sự thoải mái tối đa của khách, nhân viên nhiệt tình, thân thiện

----------

